# Ed Parker Books.....



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone needing Ed Parker Books ..... let me know.... I have most all in stock now.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 11, 2002)

I was just looking at one of the local stores that normally carry the Infinite Insights books, and the are out of volumes I and II.  Do you have those by chance?  I was looking to order them online but if you have them, I would rather someone I know get my money.

Michael


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 11, 2002)

Psssssssst . Grins..:boing2: 
Thanks Dennis~!


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 11, 2002)

what's the shipping range?

I.


----------



## meni (Jun 11, 2002)

do you have any  book other then the Infinite Insights


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

Infinite Insights 1-5.........................$ 15.00 us
Encyclopedia of Kenpo.....................$ 25.00 us
Zen of Kenpo...................................$ 15.00 us
Kenpo Karate..................................$ 15.00 us
Secrets of Chinese Karate...............$ 15.00 us
Womens Guide to Self Defense.......$ 15.00 us
Ed Parkers Guide to the Nunchaku..$ 15.00 us
Memories of Ed Parker.....................$ 25.00 us

plus shipping and handling


:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Infinite Insights 1-5.........................$ 15.00 us
> Encyclopedia of Kenpo.....................$ 25.00 us
> ...



Good prices- I've seen the encyclopedia for 35 dollars and about 18 dollars for the rest.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 11, 2002)

I've never heard of the Memories of Ed Parker book.  I imagine
it's written by seniors and the like, telling their favorite stories?

By the way GD7, I love your story about the universal pattern!!!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I've never heard of the Memories of Ed Parker book.  I imagine
> it's written by seniors and the like, telling their favorite stories?
> ...



Memories was written by his wife, Leilani with some stories from his children too.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

It's a very good book on the pre Kenpo Ed Parker and during the early days what  life was like at home....... written by his wife.

A must have along with everything else...lol
:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 12, 2002)

On buying one of each all at the same time?


~~~Salute~~~:asian:


Jeremy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

No discounts... at this time.  Too hard to get and keep in stock.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

What about autographed copies of the "Journey"?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *What about autographed copies of the "Journey"? *




hahahahaha!  Great idea Seig!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*What about autographed copies of the "Journey"? *



I have those also....... hee hee but only with  one autograph!
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I have those also....... hee hee but only with  one autograph!
> :asian: *



LOL, hey, it's a start!   

(I'd be ticked if it came with someone other than Mr C's ROFL!)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

20 journeys left... so get your order in.

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *20 journeys left... so get your order in.
> 
> :asian: *




If there is one Kenpo book you get after the infinite insight series it should be the Journey...


jb:asian:

and yeah, I got one, but there was a bunch a writing in the bottom corner on the page with your picture Mr. C...


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Anyone needing Ed Parker Books ..... let me know.... I have most all in stock now.
> 
> :asian: *



Not surprised! Next thing you know you'll be "Price Gouging!"

You don't fool us Golden One!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey GoldenDragon, ever heard of "Enron?"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

no I dont think so........ hee hee.
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

for the journey?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

$ 30.00
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll take one.  How much foe S&H?  Let me know and where to send the green stuff to


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 13, 2002)

Mail Call~!!!    Everything came today and Seig's heading off to read ~    Now if he would only share with me.. hahahaa.. 
Thanks Dennis~!!
PS.. and for the surprise too.. Grins


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Kenpo.....................$ 25.00 us
> ...



how can one contact you about the above books?


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> 
> Memories of Ed Parker.....................$ 25.00 us
> ...



can you pelase give some more information about this book?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _*
> how can one contact you about the above books?
> *



Just email me or call me.
goldendragon7@cox.net


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

Now, I have some great reading material for tonight at work!


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Now, I have some great reading material for tonight at work! *



no problem


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Now, I have some great reading material for tonight at work! *



Great, but what about Security that you provide?

How can I sleep soundly tonite?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


After what you posted about me on your website, no one would dare attack this place, specially while I am reading.  I'd have to put down my book and they _do not want to make me do that!_


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *


Yep, I've got him hacking his way into a certain Texans stuff......:jedi1:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> After what you posted about me on your website, no one would dare attack this place, specially while I am reading.  I'd have to put down my book and they do not want to make me do that!  *



I feel better already!


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

although, i am starting to have trouble with some of the big words


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *although, i am starting to have trouble with some of the big words *



The "Kenpo Psychologist" is now in!


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm understanding Ed Parker once wrote a book on techniques for "Law Enforcement". I'm sure it's out of print. Does anyone know where I might find this book?:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

I could never get a hold of one........!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

What is the title?  I may be able to find someone to try and locate copies.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

sorry:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *sorry:asian: *


Darn!  Oh well, we can't expect you to remember _everything_, can we?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

gimmy slack


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *gimmy slack *




I know I'm risking feathers here, but.........

NOT ON YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

Slave Driver!!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

If we gave you slack, then maybe you'd give us slack, and then where would we be?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm getting no slack....... It worked damn well for the Right Reverend Bob everytime!  Must be the midwest.....draw... or the vette?


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

I'll take the 'vette. You can drive it here and drop it and the pink slip off before the Bahamas trip!:EG: :roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm getting it repainted Yellow with a black stripe around my tail and add a stinger!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

would you want me to use a "stinger" on a 'Vette', that'd be a waste of a good car.


----------



## Doc (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Infinite Insights 1-5.........................$ 15.00 us
> Encyclopedia of Kenpo.....................$ 25.00 us
> ...



What! No "Basics Booklet"


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 22, 2002)

Gimmeee  Slaaaaack!!!

You see?  It's actually all in how you write or say it!  :lol:

What have we learned here about Corvettes?  Borla, an extremely reputable exhaust manufacturing company, in fact, makes "Stinger" ...  An exciting exhaust system specifically for Corvettes. (Most particularly when hooked to an "X" pipe instead of an "H" pipe.

Seig!  I'll sell you my FRC (Fixed Roof Coupe)... One of only 6000 or so made over a two year period.  It was the least popular version of the Corvette (FRC, Coupe, Convertible) for 1999 and 2000.  It was however the body style selected to make the fastest production Vette to date, the Z06.

Mine has no modifications yet (that will change in about two weeks).  It currently, stock, puts out about 345 hp and will turn 0 - 60 in a shade over 4 seconds.  Has a top end (untested by myself of course!  ) of 175 mph.  It has a six speed, manual transmission.  It is also referred to by many coupe and convertible owners as the "Billy Bob" version, because it didn't come with all the doodads that the other versions came with.

It is also, currently, going up in value due to it's scarcity in the greater scheme of things.  So, if you want it ... You'd better hurry and make an offer!   :lol:

I think Dennis is actually picking on me!  He drives a Caddy!  Another great car!  He also knows the secret identity of, the real, Right Reverend BoB!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Gimme Slaaaack!!!

The Right Reverend BoB


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

Sir, you make the assumption that I have money.  You'll notice I never say sell, i say give:rofl:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Sir, you make the assumption that I have money.  You'll notice I never say sell, i say give:rofl: *



Funny, everyone who talks to me about assuming possession of my Vette wants me to give it to them ...

Up to an including that blonde fox at the restaurant the other night.  

Gee Seig!  I didn't give it to her, and I'll be she could have done a whole lot more for me than you!
  :lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> 
> *
> 
> What! No "Basics Booklet" *



I told you guys he was gonna stick it to us!:snipe2:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


See that's the difference, She probably promised to hurt you, I'll promise not to!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> See that's the difference, She probably promised to hurt you, I'll promise not to!!!!!!!!!:roflmao: *



You're startin' to scare me Seig!  :roflmao:

And she prob'ly wasn't as good lookin' as you either?????
   

Dan


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

Then that blonde fox was four legged!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

I could deliver EP books in the C machine!

Now that is a thought!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I could deliver EP books in the C machine!
> 
> ...



Let's not forget your "Kenpo Tools" book that you've been promising us!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

Arizona to West Virginia is one long drive, a little over 2200 miles


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

Yesterday, Tess and I decided to get out of the house and do something relaxing, for a change.  We decided to go yard saleing.  Unfortunately, there were not many yard sales to be found, so we headed on down to the Harper's Ferry Flea Market.  After walking the whole thing, we decided to hit onelast table before we left.  There were boxes and boxes and myriad piles of books and cassettes strewn about.  As I walked up to one pile, I glanced to the book that was just carelessly thrown on top.  I glanced down and see the title "Ed Parker's Encyclopedia of Kenpo Karate...version 1.0"  With hands moving at a speed that would have made Mr. Parker proud, I snatched the book and clutched it to my chest and screamed "Mine" in my best three year old shriek.  I bellowed at the table owner about four times, only to be ignored, I then walked up and politely interjected my self in between her and the people she was talking with and said only, "How much?"  She told me three dollars, I stood there for a moment debating wether or not to haggle with her.  After what seemed like an eternity, but was probably about 3 seconds, I snatched out the wallet paid her and stalked off.  As I was walking away, Tess asked me what I was gloating about.  I waited until we were a few tables away and then showed her.  She kept taking my new find away from me.  I was getting a bit perturbed because every time she took it away, she made some annoying comment like, "Keep your eyes on the road."


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Yesterday, Tess and I decided to get out of the house and do something relaxing, for a change.  We decided to go yard saleing.  Unfortunately, there were not many yard sales to be found, so we headed on down to the Harper's Ferry Flea Market.  After walking the whole thing, we decided to hit onelast table before we left.  There were boxes and boxes and myriad piles of books and cassettes strewn about.  As I walked up to one pile, I glanced to the book that was just carelessly thrown on top.  I glanced down and see the title "Ed Parker's Encyclopedia of Kenpo Karate...version 1.0"  With hands moving at a speed that would have made Mr. Parker proud, I snatched the book and clutched it to my chest and screamed "Mine" in my best three year old shriek.  I bellowed at the table owner about four times, only to be ignored, I then walked up and politely interjected my self in between her and the people she was talking with and said only, "How much?"  She told me three dollars, I stood there for a moment debating wether or not to haggle with her.  After what seemed like an eternity, but was probably about 3 seconds, I snatched out the wallet paid her and stalked off.  As I was walking away, Tess asked me what I was gloating about.  I waited until we were a few tables away and then showed her.  She kept taking my new find away from me.  I was getting a bit perturbed because every time she took it away, she made some annoying comment like, "Keep your eyes on the road." *



Aren't you ashamed, taking advantage of an old lady!


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Aren't you ashamed, taking advantage of an old lady! *


No, actually, I am quite proud of myself.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Anyone needing Ed Parker Books ..... let me know.... I have most all in stock now.*



Can you get me a copy of _"Speak With A Knife?"_


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> No, actually, I am quite proud of myself. *



Gee, remind me NOT to spar you!


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Gee, remind me NOT to spar you! *


Why? :idunno: Ask anyone, I basically just stand there. :uhoh:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Why? :idunno: Ask anyone, I basically just stand there. :uhoh: *



Uh huh.........


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Uh huh......... *


Well I do, it's true. :angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Well I do, it's true. :angel: *



Yes he does.. stands there.. with this look ........a  wicked glint in his eye.. and with a smile on his face... letting everyone expend their energy.... then he moves.. and it's never seen.. *sighs..


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Yes he does.. stands there.. with this look ........a  wicked glint in his eye.. and with a smile on his face... letting everyone expend their energy.... then he moves.. and it's never seen.. *sighs.. *



Oh oh, Kwai Chang Caine in da House!


----------



## Kirk (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That would require an all black outfit, ski mask, lock picking skills,
money, air fare, a team of people for "lookout", maybe some
diversions, and a LOT OF TIME ON YOUR HANDS   :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Oh oh, Kwai Chang Caine in da House! *


Bite ME!  Why is it there are never any short, fat, jewish television or movie heros?  It's discrimination, Damnit!  Where's my lawyer?!?:cuss:


----------



## Doc (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Bite ME!  Why is it there are never any short, fat, jewish television or movie heros?  It's discrimination, Damnit!  Where's my lawyer?!?:cuss: *



" Columbo" was Jewish.


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> 
> *
> 
> " Columbo" was Jewish. *


Ok, I meant action heroes!
Doc named ONE!  One Damnit!


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 1, 2002)

Seig,

In the spirit of support and because I do not have time to make you chicken soup or kvetch ... I present you with:

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/jonathan/mark121198.asp



> Minyan Man, a tough looking dude who can overwhelm anyone after he splits himself into ten.
> 
> Dreidel Maidel who, a la the Flash, can spin at super speed. She flies, sees, hears, thinks and reacts with computer quickness.
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## Doc (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Ok, I meant action heroes!
> Doc named ONE!  One Damnit! *



What you didn't know is that Jerry Seinfeld was a secret agent, who just happened to have the funniest tv show ever. Now that's a hero I can get behind. (I bumped into him at the movies, and he swore he was an agent)


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Bite ME!  Why is it there are never any short, fat, jewish television or movie heros?  It's discrimination, Damnit!  Where's my lawyer?!?:cuss: *



I'm hurt, words can't describe!:wah:


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I'm hurt, words can't describe!:wah: *


Liar


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2002)

Good heavens you two.. BEHAVE~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Good heavens you two.. BEHAVE~!!! *



He started it! The Big Bully!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> He started it! The Big Bully!:soapbox: *


Bully? Me? :idunno:  I'm just a Third, blame it on the big bad Fourth, he was picking on me!:hammer: :boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 21, 2002)

Infinite Insights 1-5.................$ 15.00 us

Zen of Kenpo..........................$ 15.00 us

Kenpo Karate..........................$ 15.00 us

Secrets of Chinese Karate.............$ 15.00 us

Womens Guide to Self Defense..........$ 15.00 us

Ed Parkers Guide to the Nunchaku......$ 15.00 us
*    *    *    *    *    *    
Encyclopedia of Kenpo.................$ 25.00 us

Memories of Ed Parker.................$ 25.00 us

plus shipping and handling


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Infinite Insights 1-5.........................$ 15.00 us
> Encyclopedia of Kenpo.....................$ 25.00 us
> ...



Thought I'd post and open this thread again for any new members looking for Ed Parker Books.

Well I've scouted around to various supply Book Store on the net and these are the best US prices I've seen around.  

Still have to look around for Canadian prices, but we'll see.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 22, 2002)

C'mon guys!  Seig!  The Jews don't need super heroes!  You got Jewish Mothers and Chicken Soup!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seinfeld is an agent ... Or at leat he has an agent... 

Buy your books from Conatser at a great discount.

Ricardo ... Go pick on a 5th degree or higher.  Leave the 3rd Degrees alone.  For Certain remunerative amounts, I am available. :lol:

What the heck am I doing up so early, anyway?

G'night all!

Dan


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *C'mon guys!  Seig!  The Jews don't need super heroes!  You got Jewish Mothers and Chicken Soup!  :lol: :lol: :lol:*


Which is precisely why we need superheroes!.


> *
> Seinfeld is an agent ... Or at leat he has an agent... *


But Richard Lewis is funnier


> *
> Buy your books from Conatser at a great discount.*


I prefer the term "wholesale"



> *Ricardo ... Go pick on a 5th degree or higher.  Leave the 3rd Degrees alone. *


Bah!  You just tell that Texan to come up here, I'll bronze that belt and hang it ont he wall before he leaves!:rofl:



> *For Certain remunerative amounts, I am available. :lol:*


Hmmm...that sounds all to familiar.....



> *What the heck am I doing up so early, anyway?*


You aren't awake, you are cognitave dreaming



> *G'night all!
> 
> Dan *


Make up your mind!:soapbox:


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 23, 2002)

Well Seig,

Until, in our never ending search for a Jewish Super Hero, we find one all I can really say is this:

As the Highest Potentate and NaBob of the First Church of the Immaculate Misconception and Presumptuous Assumption, and in my alter ego guise as the Right Reverend Bob.  I bestow upon you the blessings of our most hallowed Saint and progenitor of things serious and illuminating.








Now you may sleep at night knowing that you are under the watchful all seeing eyes of our most beloved Saint Curly.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd love a copy of _Speak with a Knife_ too... :-D


On a more serious note do you have copies of _Kenpo Karate_ available or are those all long gone?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I'd love a copy of Speak with a Knife too... :-D
> *



You can dream along with everyone else 




> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> On a more serious note do you have copies of _Kenpo Karate_ available or are those all long gone?
> [/B]



Yes, everything can be had. 

:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

Hmm supose I should learn to read the list of what you have before I ask for more... ;-)

Isn't _Kenpo Karate_  out of print though?  Or am I just confused?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2002)

So  I dont know if you are confused or not.......... lol
:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

Probably good to bet on the confused side then.

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2002)

never bet on confused........ double that hard 8


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *never bet on confused........ double that hard 8
> *



hard 8? That a pool reference or something?

 is confused


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *hard 8? That a pool reference or something?
> 
> is confused *



It's a gambling term, meaning to roll two dice and get a 4 on each, if I'm not mistaken?

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *It's a gambling term, meaning to roll two dice and get a 4 on each, if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> Ian. *



That is correct.  A soft eight would be any other combination e.g.
6-2, 5-3 that equals eight.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

How do gambling terms relate to my crazyness?


----------

